# USAT GP30 sets ???/



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just on USA Trains website and I saw a promo thing stating that USA Trains was offering their GP30 in a set with a 40' boxcar and Extended Vision Caboose... anyone know anything about this? Where are these sets availabe? How much? I can always use another GP30 in the stable.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I was on the USAT web site and didn't see this, where on the site? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

The below video suggests a 3 piece GP30 set - perhaps an arrangement between Charles Ro Supply Co. and LSOL - and not known if currently valid. 
http://www.youtube.com/v/jH2mc-ea66w&hl=en_US&fs=1& 

Charles Ro Supply Co. GP30 
http://www.charlesro.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=CRSC&Category_Code=GRDLG30 

-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep they use the work "set", but I cannot find any reference to the set on the USAT site or Charles Ro. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, that's the video I saw. It's on the GP30 page. Go to Locomotives, click on GP30 and you should see the vid Greg. I was wondering if it was some LSOL thing, or maybe connected with the "Team Largesale" BS through St.Aubins. I couldn't find any info on St. Aubins site anywhere either. And I REFUSE to join LSOL and pay additional fees to join a club to save money.. that just makes no sense for the consumer.. Makes a lot of sense (cents) for the retailers though..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I watched the video from the link Ted provided. 

There might be a special on "team lsol".... I'm an LSOL member, will look around, but the user interface and menus are so goofy, I want to throw a brick through my monitor! 

Regards, Greg 

*update*: finally logged into the special "area" of St. Aubins.. spared the monitor from the brick!


There are 8 "Team LSOL" "special offers" 

BN SD-40 for $12 off normal St. Aubins price

UP Heritage SD70 for $20 off

Southern eggliner for $2 off

Southern stock car for $5 off

C&S flat car with reels for $3 off

NYC covered gon for $4 off

GN Rogers w/caboose for $7 off

Reading GP30 for $9 off.

That's all the specials for being a Team LSOL member at this time.

I guess if you bought about 3 to 5 things each year you would pay for your membership.

Notice that there is only the one road name available on each item.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

That being the case, I guess I'll just save my $$$ and buy the Illinois Central "Operation Lifesaver" GP 40 from RLD.. 

http://rldhobbies.com/art23599-1-1.aspx


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the first time I finally "penetrated" the system to see exactly what is offered. 

Many dealers do the same thing w/o membership, get a whole boatload of a particular road name. 

Say hi to Robby for me! 

Greg


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, just for chuckles I sent an E-mail to USA Trains inquirings about the sets. I'll report back with whatever reply I get.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I finally heard back from USA Trains. My original E-mail went like this.. 

~"While looking at the page for GP30's on your site I saw the LSOL video regarding the GP30 sets that include a GP30, 40' boxcar and an Extended Vision Caboose, all in the same roadname. 
I searched the majoe on-line retailers (St. Aubins, Wholeale Trains, RLD, Trainworld, etal) and did not see them available anywhere. I currentlt run all USA diesels on my line. I primarily model Illinois Central ( & ICG). I have an ICG GP30 already and would love to add another one. Having an IC/ICG boxcar and caboose would be wonderful. 

Are they available? 
How much are they? 
What roadnames would be available? 
Where may they be obtained? 

Thanks for your time. "~ 


USA Trains response was... 

~"These are not “boxed sets” the video show individual items that can be purchased to make up a train of your favorite railroad i.e... You buy a locomotive, a matching caboose, and some rolling stock and make up your railroad. All items are pictured in our catalog which you can view at www.usatrains.com "~ 


Fair enough, (if nothing but terse..) 
I responded with... 

~"Thanks for your timely reply and clarification regarding the lack of "sets" for the GP30. 
I might suggest that you post some form of disclaimer or clairification to go along with the third party video you have posted on your site. The narration of the video certainly leads one to believe that the unit is available in a set with GP30, 40" boxcar and Extended Vision Caboose, all in matching livery. 

At 0:42 in the video the naration states "The 1st part of a three part SET" 
At 3:31 it states "The GP30 is just the 1st part of this three part SET" 
And at 6:51 it states "This matching SET looked great.." 

It's not a great leap from those statement to assume that a set is available. 

Thanks again, love your products, keep up the good work. "~ 


We'll see if I hear back... but anyway.. no GP30 sets available..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might get the one finger salute. I'm guessing any response will be even more terse! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, the gold standard of quality customer service..


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

" . . .and pay additional fees to join a club to save money.. that just makes no sense for the consumer..."

SAM's ....Costco....Gold/Platinum CCards....AmericanExpressCC.....VariousTimeshare outfits . . . . What all seemingly in common, u.s. marketplace orgins. And it does seem to work -- in attracting additional biz. Great marketing ehhhhh !?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, Sam's. Because sometimes you REALLY need a five gallon pail of mayonnaise. 

I was wondering really what "savings" one got with the "team"...thanks Greg.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent 14 years of my life working for a company that was a membership based Co-Op. The consumer hears all the great advantages that were placed before them like beads for the Indians. What management and boardroom members were saying to the employees regarding the sales of memberships was something entirely different.. Kind of soured me on the whole "Membership" thing..


----------

